# [Aporte] Amplificador con TDA7266.



## Pelelalo (Oct 1, 2011)

Aunque no podemos hablar de un amplificador para salas de conciertos, el TDA7266 proporciona dos canales de audio tipo bridge con una potencia de 7W+7W, suficiente para acondicionar habitaciones y salas de trabajo. Este amplificador, diseñado por ST especialmente para aplicaciones de radio y televisión portable, se suministra como sample de forma gratuita, sirviendo de base para el aprendizaje en el montaje de circuitos amplificadores.

El circuito amplificador, en base al TDA7266, es el siguiente:







Como puede apreciarse, en la parte superior izquierda se inhabilitan las señales de mute (pin 6) y stand-by (pin 7) mediante el uso de un simple divisor de tensión. Las entradas (pines 4 y 12) son introducidas en el integrado por dos condensadores de poliester de 0.22uF o lo que es lo mismo 220nF. La alimentación (pines 3 y 13) lleva un filtrado para la fuente en base a un condensador electrolítico de 470uF y un condensador cerámico de 100nF. Por último las salidas hacia los altavoces se produce como ya se ha comentado en modo bridge de acuerdo a pines 1 y 2, y a pines 14 y 15.

En mi caso opté por un montaje en placa perforada. Para ello me fije en la distribución del PCB suministrado por ST en el datasheet con la modificación de las señales de mute y standby, que como he indicado las tengo deshabilitadas.






Os pongo la foto de la placa con el disipador ya puesto:











Una vez montado todo amplificador nos queda la pregunta más incómoda; ¿qué pasa con el gabinete? En mi caso, opté por una fuente de alimentación para PC que tenía por ahí tirada y que me proporcionada conector de alimentación e interruptor. Bastó con añadirle una etapa de alimentación (12V y 2A), un par de conectores tipo RCA y un conector doble para altavoces. Algunas fotos del amplificador ya montado:











Y probado con un par de altavoces AIWA de 3 vias y 6 ohmios:






Precio del Proyecto:
1. Placa: 0.50€.
2. Componentes: 1€. Recuerdo: TDA7266 sample.
3. Fuente alimentación: 6€.

PD: Gracias a forosdeelectronica por su grandisima ayuda.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola, el C1 y C4 o sea el de 10mF y 470mF repectivamente de que voltaje son? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2015)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Hola, el C1 y C4 o sea el de 10mF y 470mF repectivamente de que voltaje son? gracias



Son de 25V o mas


----------



## Humphrey (Mar 25, 2016)

Interesante, y cual es la diferencia o ventaja - desventaja con el tda2004 - 2005 a parte de entregar 10w por canal?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2016)

Principalmente, que es un amplificador doble, con salidas BTL, lo que minimiza la distorsión a las salidas, en comparacion con el TDA2004.


----------



## Alipv (Feb 2, 2021)

El vcc del divisor de tensión de mute y standby es el mismo de la alimentación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2021)

Alipv dijo:


> El vcc del divisor de tensión de mute y standby es el mismo de la alimentación?


 
Si , fijate en el gráfico del primer mensaje.


----------

